# Looking for breeder in DC area



## bourbonshepherd4 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,

We are looking for a breeder for a GSD puppy in the DC/Maryland/Virginia area - this could include Pennsylvania, West Virginia, etc. as well. We are willing to travel! 

What we are interested in: 
-sound confirmation. Unfortunately, I grew up with a corgi who came from a shady breeder and he had trouble walking from age 3 (severe hip dysplasia). 
-mix of German/American blood
-working line (though the pup will primarily be a companion animal)

We rescued our current GSD mix, Bourbon, from a local rescue - though she came from Kentucky - and she is the PERFECT dog. High working drive, calm demeanor. We can't wait to have another like her! 

When reaching out to AKC-recommended breeders, we have so far had responses from Karizma and Hollow Hills. Both sound fine, but it's hard to tell for sure, and I would love to hear any thoughts on those or other breeders in the area. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth at Hollow Hills is a friend of mine. Very knowledgeable. I've met and interacted with a few of her dogs. I recommend her. 

If you want working line, there are several in the area you specified as well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like Karizma, but they aren't working lines. They are American show lines. My current puppy has a lot of Karizma.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bourbonshepherd4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't read this very carefully.

You can find sound conformation (that's with an O), in any line. Conformation has zero to do with hip dysplasia.

The lines are 
West German Working line
East German Working line
Czech Working line
West German Show line
American Show line.

You will not find a blend of "american" and German lines in working line dogs. They may have been born here but the lines still go back to Europe. 

You will find American lines in the show lines. You MAY find a mix of German and American in show lines. 

Hollow Hills has primarily German Show Lines. She does breed some American Show lines. Beth can tell you more regarding her lines and what breedings she does better than anyone here.

I don't know anything about the other breeder but I would trust dogfaeries opinion on the lines.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds

In VA. Her website needs updating a bit. She also has a FB page. Years of experience and a good feel for what her girls produce and how to place her puppies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jim Hill at Wyndmoor near Philly is excellent. Great people, nice dogs.
von Wyndmoor Breeders - A World of Difference


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have a hollow hills pup and gsd with karizma in his pedigree. Very happy with both my dog and pup.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I like Karizma, but they aren't working lines. They are American show lines. My current puppy has a lot of Karizma.


Exciting! Your pup must be getting big I'm sure she is keeping you busy! Max has Karizma lines - max' s- sire is Karizma's Sgt. In camouflage with Max's grand dam being karizma's chiffon Von loar. His grand sire on dams side is karizma's Algeria.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Wes Jensen at Arrowood. PG county

Dean Phileo at Diamond kennels Frederick county

Roxanne and Paul at Vereingeitstolz. Mt Airy/carrol/Frederick county. 

I know all of them. And they all are great. 

I also second Christine at Blackthorne. I recently met her and was very impressed with her dogs. 

And a second to Jim Hill. Nicest guy you will ever meet. Lots of experience.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar said:


> I also second Christine at Blackthorne. I recently met her and was very impressed with her dogs.


She bred Jubilee to LB's brother Frank/Fortune and the pups sound wonderful. One in SAR. 3, I believe, to do IPO.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > I also second Christine at Blackthorne. I recently met her and was very impressed with her dogs.
> ...


That little bicolor puppy nearly got stolen! It was really nice meeting her. All of her dogs, who ALL ran up to greet us, were great! My good friend took an 8mo female from her. Really nice dog. 

My short list keeps growing. lol!!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I'd recommend Wolfstraum in Pittsburgh, I have a pup from her and am really happy with her. She has working lines, European, I don't think you'll find any American working lines. All of the other breeders people have suggested so far I've looked into before and all seem to be good, quality breeders. You have a ton of good options in this area


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Wolfstraum in Pittsburg breeds working lines with excellent off switches. Great temperaments and livable.

Von IBSO in Central PA is another I'd look at also working lines. Like their dogs and great people.

Blackthorn in VA is super too.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

So many breeders around here. Take your time and visit the ones that interest you. 

I have two dogs from Misty Ridge here in Maryland. She has WGSL but that doesn't mean that some of her lines have spunk! She trains for IPO and can let you know if any of her litters might have a dog with the temperament that will suit your family.

I had my three year old boy DNA tested and hips and elbows checked. He is clean and healthy all the way around.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have personally been around several dogs from Wolfstraum's breedings over the years, as well as her personal dogs. All are great representatives of the breed and have good off switches. My two current young adults are relatives, Ebene is a great grand daughter, and Jaia is linebred on Basha, one of her past females, and my next puppy is a combination from both of her female lines - Basha and Csabre.


----------

